# Alien Swarm Free Game Hitting Steam July 19th



## gov78 (Jul 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> About the Game
> Alien Swarm is a game and Source SDK release from a group of talented designers at Valve who were hired from the Mod community.
> 
> Available free of charge, the game thrusts players into an epic bug hunt featuring a unique blend of co-op play and squad-level tactics. With your friends, form a squad of four distinct IAF Marine classes. Plan your attack using an unlockable arsenal of weapons with countless loadout configurations against a wide variety of aliens. Blaze your way through an overrun, off-world colony, eradicating the alien infestation in environments ranging from the icy planet's surface, to a subterranean lava-flooded mining facility.
> ...



Pretty neat to see valve doing stuff like this hopefully we see more since portal and now this maybe we will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source


----------



## injected11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds reasonably cool, and at the price of free, it instantly hops onto my list of games to get. Gonna be the 5th free game I've got off Steam.

EDIT: Just watched the trailer. Left 4 Smash TV much?


----------



## Thunderboyx (Jul 17, 2010)

I like how it says "Pre-purchase Alien Swarm on Steam" , then when you go to the link, it says 
"Available free of charge,"

Anyways, can't wait for the game to come out, more free games for me


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 17, 2010)

I remember playing this when I had UT2K4. I also remember dying a lot. It's quite a surprise that it's free and that they were hired by Valve, though they do that quite a lot don't they? Can't wait to play it, as I like to Co-Op with the family and friends. The tile based map maker also sounds nice.

Preview Trailer page (Also on the steam page)
Original UT2K4 mod page


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 17, 2010)

Damn, this look awesome! Gotta try some LAN with my brother...


----------



## gov78 (Jul 17, 2010)

i smell a GBAtemp games night with this on the list


----------



## popoffka (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks cool!
I'll definitely play this. And GBATemp Night will be really awesome!


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 17, 2010)

gov78 said:
			
		

> i smell a GBAtemp games night with this on the list


Me too


----------



## Forstride (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like my kind of game!

I'll definitely be downloading and playing the crap out of this when it's available on Monday.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 17, 2010)

Are we able to preload it?

Edit: Looking at the trailer, it looks a lot like smash tv, so I will be downloading this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll look into this too, I might like it.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 17, 2010)

Pure Epicness


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 17, 2010)

For the price of free I'm in.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jul 17, 2010)

It looks awesome and it's free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My kind of game.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Jul 17, 2010)

trailer looks good, and even if the game doesn't turn out to be as great as it looks... ITS FREE!

i love VALVe.


----------



## Jolan (Jul 17, 2010)

I loved this game back in the days of Unreal Tournament.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll give it a try but I'll probably not do to good at it.
I see that this comes with the Source SDK. Does that mean people can use this to play Source mods?


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 18, 2010)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I'll give it a try but I'll probably not do to good at it.
> I see that this comes with the Source SDK. Does that mean people can use this to play Source mods?


Nope, someone at Valve said that it's a seperate SDK, so it's not compatible with mods if they're not made with that SDK.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 18, 2010)

I just started using Steam and, yeah, this game looks awesome! :0
BTW, are there any other (decent) games free of charge on Steam? I saw something like Coil and Space Wars but they are nothing more than bad Flash Games ported to Steam. :\


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 18, 2010)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> I just started using Steam and, yeah, this game looks awesome! :0
> BTW, are there any other (decent) games free of charge on Steam? I saw something like Coil and Space Wars but they are nothing more than bad Flash Games ported to Steam. :\


http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/show...ad.php?t=851573

Peggle Extreme and Trackmania specifically are pretty awesome.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 18, 2010)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks you! I'll add them both then. ^^


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 18, 2010)

This is great, not only does it look awesome but it's free.

This is one of the many reasons why Valve is so awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2010)

looks great.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> I just started using Steam and, yeah, this game looks awesome! :0
> BTW, are there any other (decent) games free of charge on Steam? I saw something like Coil and Space Wars but they are nothing more than bad Flash Games ported to Steam. :\


I'm guessing you missed out during May; Portal was being given away free for a while then. It's why I got Steam in the first place.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2010)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 More free games for steam


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 18, 2010)

You guys should add me on Steam. This looks like a sick multiplayer game!


----------



## injected11 (Jul 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you google around abit, you can still find old offers for free games for people with certain video cards (Nvidia and ATI). My laptop didn't qualify, but my dad's desktop did, so you may need to borrow someone else's. Completed the offer on his desktop, then once the games were added to my list, I just downloaded them on my laptop. Got Half-Life 2 Deathmatch and Half-Life 2 Lost Coast free this way, got Portal free during their Steam-to-Mac promo, and got Half-Life (1) Deathmatch Source for free for some reason when I bought Half-Life 2+Episode 1+Episode 2 during the Perils of Summer sale.

Avoid any Steam keygens or anything else you find on youtube claiming to give free Steam games. They're all scams to get your account info, and by doing so get your credit card info (unless you are like myself and never check the box to save the info).


----------



## YayMii (Jul 18, 2010)

Also, if you haven't checked it out yet, there's a free preview (basically a public beta) for Ubisoft's upcoming game, "R.U.S.E.".


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

8 hours or so (I believe) till the download is up (around 3pm EST for me)


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 19, 2010)

"Available: 19 July 2010
This game will unlock in approximately 8 hours".
FFFFFFFFFFuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kkolko (Jul 19, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> "Available: 19 July 2010
> This game will unlock in approximately 8 hours".
> FFFFFFFFFFuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Silly Americans and their silly timezone


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 19, 2010)

Kkolko said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly Valve and their Valve Time.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> "Available: 19 July 2010
> This game will unlock in approximately 8 hours".
> FFFFFFFFFFuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Haha, I was pretty much thinking this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Damn it, I knew my next post was 3,400 and yet I still had to edit it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, uh, 3,400th post.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 19, 2010)

2 hours left...



We should have some GBAtemp Alien Swarm tournaments. It's free so everybody would be able to join.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 19, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> 2 hours left...
> 
> 
> 
> We should have some GBAtemp Alien Swarm tournaments. It's free so everybody would be able to join.


Does that work? Its co-op isn't it?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 19, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Co-op and Multiplayer.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there any way to preload this or is it not available for download until 2 hours?


----------



## Splych (Jul 19, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's willing to organize it?
we got DeltaBurnt for Left4Dead and Arctic on CoD4.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Free? Will get! *sits down for an hour*


----------



## Zantheo (Jul 19, 2010)

Now it says three hours...

Can someone else confirm, or my Steam may be obliviously  wrong (hopefully).


----------



## gov78 (Jul 19, 2010)

Release has been delayed by 2 hours releases 10PM GMT


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn, it was delayed? That effing sucks.


----------



## Zantheo (Jul 19, 2010)

Meh, then I'll play it tomorrow. 

Curse you, Captain Delay! I'll get you next time! "Yeah, well that will probably be much later! Shazam!"

Durr.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 19, 2010)

Typical of valve to delay things. I probably won't be able to play until tomorrow either.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 19, 2010)

Screw you Valve, with your Valve Time!


----------



## gov78 (Jul 19, 2010)

lol jesus ppl chill it is free and we all know valve time


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 19, 2010)

gov78 said:
			
		

> lol jesus ppl chill it is free and we all know valve time


Ah yes, but it sure as hell isn't easy to wait for something that's delayed right at the point where it should've been released...


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> gov78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a point. It is pretty retarded.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 19, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right as always, amn't I?
Anyway, Valve almost always delays things, and it's common to do so.
I guess it's better if we get used to it and expect to be able to play this next week, if we're lucky.


----------



## gov78 (Jul 19, 2010)

yea pretty much i was waiting for a delay more than the release, with valve they always delay but alway please


----------



## Elias843 (Jul 19, 2010)

You can download now, hmm hope it's a good game but it's free so can't complain


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

Elias843 said:
			
		

> You can download now, hmm hope it's a good game but it's free so can't complain


SWEET! I'm downloading now!

EDIT: lol, when I tried to download it, it says servers are too busy...I wonder why lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep.
I'm downloading it right now.
Can't wait! 

---


			
				Splych said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be organizing it.
I'll have to see how the multiplayer is first, though.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 19, 2010)

I heard you could unlock a hat in TF2 by playing 2 online matches. *Is this true?http://n4g.com/news/566181/is-there-an-alien-swarm-tf2-hat*http://n4g.com/news/566181/is-there-an-alien-swarm-tf2-hat Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 19, 2010)

They're talking about it at the other forum I go to, guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## DarkWay (Jul 19, 2010)

pssshh servers are too busy for me to download it apparently, how fun is that?


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 19, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> pssshh servers are too busy for me to download it apparently, how fun is that?


I've got 100 KB/s here... 350 at max.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm gonna play America's Army 3 while I wait for this lol


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 19, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im managing to get 1.2MB/s and I just started after getting server overload for a few minutes

Whatever Ill probably end up not playing tonight anyways but it looks fun


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 19, 2010)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which download region do you use?
Steam -> Settings -> Downloads + Cloud -> Download Region.


----------



## Finishoff (Jul 19, 2010)

Downloading it right now. The download rate fluctuates a lot. Thee servers might be getting hammered at this point.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Available now, but the servers are busy.

Will get it tomorrow, I think.

I missed a hell of a lot of posts.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm coming out of New York. Fluctuates between 1.2MB/s and about 2.7MB/s. I guess New York rocks

I looked through the list and Im not even going out of the closest city. I should be hitting up Boston but it autodetected to New York

Just finished, Ill post up my SteamID once I get back on


----------



## injected11 (Jul 19, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I heard you could unlock a hat in TF2 by playing 2 online matches. *Is this true?http://n4g.com/news/566181/is-there-an-alien-swarm-tf2-hat*http://n4g.com/news/566181/is-there-an-alien-swarm-tf2-hat Can anyone confirm or deny this?


From the achievment list:
Hat Trick = Complete 2 co-op missions online. Earns a Team Fortress 2 parasite hat.

injected11 is my SteamID too. Anyone add me as a friend and we'll squish some bugs.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added you.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 20, 2010)

downloading... won't be playing until tomorrow tho =( my steam ID is bahrfer4


----------



## Goli (Jul 20, 2010)

Golipi is my steam ID. 
Runs a bit choppy though...


----------



## iFish (Jul 20, 2010)

Just like goli. i'm runs choppy.

id 

1337 ifish / ifish12


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 20, 2010)

Downloading now, my comp is good so it shouldn't lag.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been downloading for 5 hours and the speed is fluctuating so much it still isn't done. :/
Also to the people who's game plays choppy couldn't you just turn the resolution down?
I had to that with War for Cybertron and probably will for this, since my graphics card is crap.


----------



## Goli (Jul 20, 2010)

supersonic5000 said:
			
		

> I've been downloading for 5 hours and the speed is fluctuating so much it still isn't done. :/
> Also to the people who's game plays choppy couldn't you just turn the resolution down?
> I had to that with War for Cybertron and probably will for this, since my graphics card is crap.


Mine got done in like, an hour and a half. Anyways, even turning down everything didn't help much, I used some tool called "Intel Management Tool" (yes i have an integrated card, I know it sucks) and made it render this game in software mode, which helped a lot.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 20, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> supersonic5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that tool? I googled it and got nothing.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 20, 2010)

I played it, it was fun.
Good 5 hours or so already, killed my entire afternoon


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, you guys have some slow download times  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mine finished downloading in under 30 minutes.  btw, is anyone here scott.lavelle? I got an invite from him.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 20, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys have some slow download times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott-105, perhaps?
I don't know, only guessing.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 20, 2010)

I finished downloading in about 20 minutes probably cuz my internet is pretty fast and I was downloading from the city I live in.
Can any of you guys connect to any servers yesterday I completed a mission and when I started it today It loads for a long time and then say could not connect to any  games.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm scott.lavelle


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 20, 2010)

rubbernecker here.
I suggest a GBATemp game night.


----------



## popoffka (Jul 20, 2010)

Completed the whole campaign in Normal & Hard with my friends, will go Insane sometime later.
The game is fun, but a little bit too short.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 20, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> Completed the whole campaign in Normal & Hard with my friends, will go Insane sometime later.
> The game is fun, but a little bit too short.


Well, it IS free.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jul 20, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> Completed the whole campaign in Normal & Hard with my friends, will go Insane sometime later.
> The game is fun, but a little bit too short.


It's meant for people to mod and add more levels, modes, characters... etc.


----------

